# Exciting sight at Sedona Summit!



## Dori (Oct 14, 2011)

On Wednesday, we flew into LV for a week at The Grandview. Before checking in on Saturday, we took a 2 day promo at the beautiful Sedona Summit. The resort is so beautiful!

We were in building 25, in a one bedroom unit. Off the balcony, the ground was damp. I assume that is where there is run-off from the AC units or something. I was on the balcony about 11:30 p.m. and heard some noises coming from the bushes. As I watched, 4 wild pigs emerged, and proceeded to snort and root around and roll on the damp ground! They did this for about 5 minutes before moving on.  It was so weird!

Dori


----------



## Quiet Pine (Oct 14, 2011)

*Javelina (aka collared peccary)*



Dori said:


> As I watched, 4 wild pigs emerged, and proceeded to snort and root around and roll on the damp ground!



I'll bet you saw javelinas! Hairy and ugly as can be. I often encounter a local herd on a morning walk in the mountains.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 14, 2011)

Yum, yum.  Luau, anyone?    (Please excuse me, I just got back from HI not too long ago.)


----------



## zinger1457 (Oct 15, 2011)

If they were Javelina's you definitely want to keep your distance.  They may look cute but will attack if they are cornered and can be quite vicious.  If you saw their two long fangs you would know why not to mess with them.  My neighbor was hiking with his 4 dogs who were off their leash and they chased and cornered a javelina.  The javelina ripped into them pretty good, didn't kill any of the dogs but sent them all to the vets for cuts and puncture wounds.


----------



## Dori (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank goodnes our balcony was raised. We were about 5 feet from the ground. As far as I know, pigs of any kind can't jump!  

Dori


----------



## Harmina (Oct 22, 2011)

Dori - we are at our condo in a gated community in AZ...we couldn't believe our eyes this afternoon when a javelina walked through the gate and down the sidewalk in our complex in broad daylight. We thought they only came out after dark.
We had never seen a javelina before....it was quite the sight. He was actually quite cute.


----------



## Dori (Oct 22, 2011)

That's what I thought too, Harmina. But on advice from zinger1457 and others, and from what I read about them on google, you want to be very careful to give them a wide berth. Have a wonderful time! I guess you won't be at the TOTUG meeting next Sunday. We'll miss you!

Dori


----------



## Harmina (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Dori..I have sent you a PM with a picture attached of the Javelina.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, I don't believe I have ever heard anyone call a Javelina "cute" (although a good presentation with an apple in their mouth is somewhat appetizing).  Of course, since you didn't SHARE your picture (hint, hint) I would have to withhold judgement! :whoopie:


----------



## Harmina (Oct 22, 2011)

*Javelina*

Actually when I looked at the picture that my husband took...I didn't think he was cute. The picture didn't do him any justice, but when he strutted past our door he actually looked quite graceful.
I will try & post the picture on TUG.


----------



## Harmina (Oct 22, 2011)

*Picture of Javelina*

click on paper clip for picture - hope it works.


----------



## Harmina (Oct 22, 2011)

*A larger shot of the Javelina*

This is actually a closer look at the Javelina...


----------



## Steve (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the picture!  I think javelinas are cool.  They have a great exhibit/home at the Phoenix Zoo.

Steve


----------



## zinger1457 (Oct 22, 2011)

A Javalina with mouth wide open is not so friendly looking.


----------



## Dori (Oct 22, 2011)

Yikes! Maybe it was good that we didn't see them very clearly due to the darkness. It sure was an intresting experience though. harmina, thanks for sharing your photo.

Dori


----------

